# Where to get best cruise tickets to Cuba?



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I’m thinking of planning a Cuban cruise “for my wife” of course. I’m wondering if any of you guys have any inside knowledge on who or where to get good deals on tickets. And what to look for when purchasing. I’d like the cruise to leave out of Texas if possible. Not sure if that is realistic or not. 

Wasn’t sure where to post this question. So if it needs to be moved please do mods.


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Will post this in the Travel Forum....my wife and myself are going to do this cruise and the best one I see is on the Empress of The Seas with RCCL. I've sailed on this ship before as it is a smaller one but its something that is fine esp since you'd have two full days in Havana....here's the link. https://www.cruisecritic.com/ports/newport.cfm?ID=474

There is also another cruise ( 4 night ) on the same ship that goes to Key West and Havana and returns to Miami.....this is a really good one that gives you 2 great ports of call but they both originate from Miami and AFAIK.....no cruises to Cuba from Texas.

Southwest is a good airlines and cheap to get from your place to Miami R/T. Maybe we could meet up with you and grab some local tobacco....a friend of mine tells me that renting a 
Cadillac convertible is $30 for 2 hours and as many people that you can fit into the car.....the local drivers know the best places for cigars. It's a coin toss for the 4 night or 5 night cruise and both run around a shade over $400 p/p.

Here's a link from a company I use quite a bit that gives all of the cruise lines that go to Cuba.....I use them because they have consistently good pricing AND you get Cruise Cash back depending on the cabin you choose. https://book.bestpricecruises.com/web/cruises/results.aspx?

There are longer cruises available but the pricing tends to move up as well....a 4 night cruise sounds the best as you can fly into Miami...hit the area for 2 nights and visit a lot of Cigar places in S. MIami and then get on your ship and finish your vacation in style. With your G/F that means you can bring back quite a few cigars according to law.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hope you guys don't mind me jumping on board. When do we leave. I will even pay for the Caddie. @GOT14U @Cigary.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

The wife wants to do either a cruise like this, or to do a trip down and just stay in an AirBnB... I’ll be watching this thread


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This will be a "bucketlist" thing next year...those interested need to get with me and we can make plans ....Key West is a blast.....Havana will be even better. As there is a time element and those who really would be interested I'll post more details and info....tag this thread and we can make plans cuz I am definite about this trip. Girlfriends, wives, etc. would make it memorable...no MIL's...no children as this would be adults only unless the kids are 18 and over...sorry. I've done at least 20 cruises...I know the ins and outs of cruises and will answer any qustions and give tips as to guarantee a great time. I've sailed on just about every line...from 3-21 day cruises...all over the world and know every secret and tips to save you money...time...."how tos" etc.
Even Jimmy Buffet would sanction this!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Sounds good go me. Wife and I are very interested


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Price really fluctuates depending on the time of year. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Will post this in the Travel Forum....my wife and myself are going to do this cruise and the best one I see is on the Empress of The Seas with RCCL. I've sailed on this ship before as it is a smaller one but its something that is fine esp since you'd have two full days in Havana....here's the link. https://www.cruisecritic.com/ports/newport.cfm?ID=474
> 
> There is also another cruise ( 4 night ) on the same ship that goes to Key West and Havana and returns to Miami.....this is a really good one that gives you 2 great ports of call but they both originate from Miami and AFAIK.....no cruises to Cuba from Texas.
> 
> ...


Awesome, when are you thinking of going? Curious if our time line would work together. I guess I also need to think about the timing (summer, winter) I'd think winter is better but not positive.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Awesome, when are you thinking of going? Curious if our time line would work together. I guess I also need to think about the timing (summer, winter) I'd think winter is better but not positive.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Pretty sure winter time quadruples the price. Every snowbird from Canada to NY is in Florida escaping the wraths of winter which = $$$$ for cruise ships.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Typically best pricing for cruises is from Sept. after Labor Day to around Feb. Except for the week of Christmas and New Years.....and the week of Thanksgiving. The best dates are the week before Thanksgiving and after and the week before Christmas but the pricing is still really good from late Sept. going forward. Here's an example...my wife and will schedule a TransAtlantic Cruise from the US to Rome,,,,Barcelona....stay a week and then fly home one way. The A/F is really good based on the affiliate programs that come with the cruise line...we fly free on points but if you have to pay then the one way far is usually under $500 p/p. Our usual cost for a Balcony Cabin for a 21 day cruise on a good cruise line is around $3300......that's for both of us! Catching the optimum time frame is where you are going to save tons of money and going to Cuba between Sept. and Dec. is probably the best time to go.,,,,there are some decent times to go from Jan. to March and at some point I'll post those but pricing changes pretty quickly and being able to travel during the optimum times is the way to go.

Committing to a time frame is hard when considering getting a group together so starting off is getting people to pin down a time frame.....I won't cruise anywhere from May to mid Sept. because the prices are insane and the industry knows they have a captive audience as far as vacations for people...everybody loves to go in the summertime but you'll pay double. The next thing is how long you can be away which is why I have the opinion of a 4 or 5 night cruise to allow getting to the port and getting back home...gives you time to explore the city you leave from. Cabins are another thing...consider that you won't be in your cabin except to sleep and clean up so Inside Cabins for a short cruise is the smart way to go unless u have money to throw around and while I have some money I don't like throwing it away. MORE LATER,,,,,,


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just to give you an idea of what I see for next year...Jan. to May... the best bang for your buck is the 8 night cruise on RCL,,,,,the Inside Cabins start at $519 ( not including taxes )

Summer from middle of May to middle Sept. are too high......
*I tried this a couple of years ago with those who might be interested and it fizzled out .....but regardless of whether this works for others or not,,,,I'm doing this,,,,,

Cruise Line:	Royal Caribbean Inside Cabin - $660 
Ship:	Majesty of the Seas
Departs:	Fort Lauderdale - Florida 
Monday, March 11, 2019
Returns:	Fort Lauderdale - Florida 
Saturday, March 16, 2019

03/11	Fort Lauderdale - Florida
(Depart 04:00 PM)
03/12	Cruising
03/13	Key West - Florida
(08:00 AM - 05:00 PM)
03/14	Havana - Cuba
(Arrive 08:00 AM)
03/15	Havana - Cuba
(Depart 01:00 PM)
03/16	Fort Lauderdale - Florida
(Arrive 07:00 AM)

Norwegian March 22, 2019 - 4 Nights CUBA - From $599

Cruise Line:	Norwegian
Ship:	Sky
Departs:	Miami, Fl 
Friday, March 22, 2019
Returns:	Miami, Fl 
Tuesday, March 26, 2019

03/22	Miami, Fl
(Depart 05:00 PM)
03/23	Great Stirrup Cay, Bahamas
(08:00 AM - 04:00 PM)
03/24	Key West, Fl
(09:00 AM - 05:00 PM)
03/25	Havana, Cuba
(08:00 AM - 05:00 PM)
03/26	Miami, Fl
(Arrive 07:00 AM)

Cruise Line:	Norwegian From $549
Ship:	Sky
Departs:	Miami, Fl 
Monday, April 08, 2019
Returns:	Miami, Fl 
Friday, April 12, 2019

04/08	Miami, Fl
(Depart 05:00 PM)
04/09	Havana, Cuba
(Arrive 07:00 AM)
04/10	Havana, Cuba
(Depart 06:00 AM)
04/11	Great Stirrup Cay, Bahamas
(08:00 AM - 05:00 PM)
04/12	Miami, Fl
(Arrive 07:00 AM)

Cruise Line:	Royal Caribbean From *$519 * ( *Favorite* )
Ship:	Majesty of the Seas
Departs:	Fort Lauderdale - Florida 
Monday, April 08, 2019
Returns:	Fort Lauderdale - Florida 
Saturday, April 13, 2019
04/08	Fort Lauderdale - Florida
(Depart 04:00 PM)
04/09	Cruising
04/10	Key West - Florida
(07:00 AM - 06:00 PM)
04/11	Havana - Cuba
(Arrive 07:00 AM)
04/12	Havana - Cuba
(Depart 12:00 PM)
04/13	Fort Lauderdale - Florida
(Arrive 07:00 AM)
Cruise Line:	Royal Caribbean * 8 night from $669 * My Favorite
Ship:	Empress of the Seas
Departs:	Miami - Florida 
Sunday, April 21, 2019

Miami - Florida 
Monday, April 29, 2019
04/21	Miami - Florida
(Depart 04:00 PM)
04/22	Key West - Florida
(07:00 AM - 06:00 PM)
04/23	Havana - Cuba
(08:00 AM - 08:00 PM)
04/24	Cruising
04/25	Cienfuegos - Cuba
(07:00 AM - 05:00 PM)
04/26	Cruising
04/27	Santiago De Cuba - Cuba
(07:00 AM - 03:00 PM)
04/28	Cruising
04/29	Miami - Florida
(Arrive 07:00 AM)


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Cigary said:


> Just to give you an idea of what I see for next year...Jan. to May... the best bang for your buck is the 8 night cruise on RCL,,,,,the Inside Cabins start at $519 ( not including taxes )
> 
> Summer from middle of May to middle Sept. are too high......
> *I tried this a couple of years ago with those who might be interested and it fizzled out .....but regardless of whether this works for others or not,,,,I'm doing this,,,,,
> ...


This is per person correct?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

My opinion is a 4 or 5 day and preferably the stop in Cuba first then somewhere like the keys second...here’s why..I may be wrong not sure. I’m thinking I can buy as many sticks as I want and fedex or ups them from a different island such as the Keys...am I crazy or what...Pretty sure they only let 100 sticks per person come back...that may not be enough...lol...


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Pag#11 said:


> This is per person correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Per person.....



GOT14U said:


> My opinion is a 4 or 5 day and preferably the stop in Cuba first then somewhere like the keys second...here's why..I may be wrong not sure. I'm thinking I can buy as many sticks as I want and fedex or ups them from a different island such as the Keys...am I crazy or what...Pretty sure they only let 100 sticks per person come back...that may not be enough...lol...
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Ive never run into an issue bringing back cigars from anywhere in the world....100 cigars per person...that's a lot of cigars.....with 2 people that's 200 cigars or 8 boxes.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Per person.....
> 
> Ive never run into an issue bringing back cigars from anywhere in the world....100 cigars per person...that's a lot of cigars.....with 2 people that's 200 cigars or 8 boxes.


Lol...I guess I didn't do the math...that's funny...I think my eyes and wants maybe a bit bigger then my wallet...I doubt I'll have more then 3g to spend on cigars. 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

GOT14U said:


> Lol...I guess I didn't do the math...that's funny...I think my eyes and wants maybe a bit bigger then my wallet...I doubt I'll have more then 3g to spend on cigars.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


3g's is more than you need to spend total for the trip, flight, cigars etc. I only plan on spending a little over 1g total .&#129322;


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Cigary said:


> 3g's is more than you need to spend total for the trip, flight, cigars etc. I only plan on spending a little over 1g total .&#129322;


But will you have 200 sticks for that price? I have no clue what a box will cost while there....I'm sure I'll start my research soon but right now I'm clueless.

But I like that $1000 Mark 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Typically best pricing for cruises is from Sept. after Labor Day to around Feb. Except for the week of Christmas and New Years.....and the week of Thanksgiving. The best dates are the week before Thanksgiving and after and the week before Christmas but the pricing is still really good from late Sept. going forward. Here's an example...my wife and will schedule a TransAtlantic Cruise from the US to Rome,,,,Barcelona....stay a week and then fly home one way. The A/F is really good based on the affiliate programs that come with the cruise line...we fly free on points but if you have to pay then the one way far is usually under $500 p/p. Our usual cost for a Balcony Cabin for a 21 day cruise on a good cruise line is around $3300......that's for both of us! Catching the optimum time frame is where you are going to save tons of money and going to Cuba between Sept. and Dec. is probably the best time to go.,,,,there are some decent times to go from Jan. to March and at some point I'll post those but pricing changes pretty quickly and being able to travel during the optimum times is the way to go.
> 
> Committing to a time frame is hard when considering getting a group together so starting off is getting people to pin down a time frame.....I won't cruise anywhere from May to mid Sept. because the prices are insane and the industry knows they have a captive audience as far as vacations for people...everybody loves to go in the summertime but you'll pay double. The next thing is how long you can be away which is why I have the opinion of a 4 or 5 night cruise to allow getting to the port and getting back home...gives you time to explore the city you leave from. Cabins are another thing...consider that you won't be in your cabin except to sleep and clean up so Inside Cabins for a short cruise is the smart way to go unless u have money to throw around and while I have some money I don't like throwing it away. MORE LATER,,,,,,


Listen to Gary there is no one i mean anywhere that is more knowledgeable on the subject.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Listen to Gary there is no one i mean anywhere that is more knowledgeable on the subject.:vs_cool:


I might Shanghai you brother....and pay your fare. What better and more knowledgeable person could I get ... maybe even bring bpegler ....now that would be a hoot! The more I think about it...the better the idea.....&#128513;


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Cigary said:


> I might Shanghai you brother....and pay your fare. What better and more knowledgeable person could I get ... maybe even bring bpegler ....now that would be a hoot! The more I think about it...the better the idea.....


Have you thought any more on what month your gonna shoot for?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

GOT14U said:


> Have you thought any more on what month your gonna shoot for?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Next April or May of 2019


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Cigary said:


> I might Shanghai you brother....and pay your fare. What better and more knowledgeable person could I get ... maybe even bring bpegler ....now that would be a hoot! The more I think about it...the better the idea.....[/quote @TonyBrooklyn I would be more than happy to contribute a few dollars to that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Wish I could join you guys as this sounds like fun, but I just booked a 10day Long Range fishing trip for next September. With that and the 4 weeks of vacation I’ve already booked for the rest of this year, I’m out. 

Plus, I’d be traveling on my own as my wife will never step foot on another cruise ship. We did a 14 day once and she was sick the whole time. 

Really hope a decent group of you are able to make this happen.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

If i can convince my MIL to babysit (teenager) for a week, i might tag along! A few guys i work with have cruised to cuba and loved it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dran said:


> If i can convince my MIL to babysit (teenager) for a week, i might tag along! A few guys i work with have cruised to cuba and loved it.


No restrictions as far as who wants to go... I'll update as things progress. If those who want to go solo then sharing a cabin is really cheap...a shared balcony cabin that sleeps 3 or 4 is then around $300 p/p...if you snore then you sleep on the balcony.&#128517;


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Cigary said:


> No restrictions as far as who wants to go... I'll update as things progress. If those who want to go solo then sharing a cabin is really cheap...a shared balcony cabin that sleeps 3 or 4 is then around $300 p/p...if you snore then you sleep on the balcony.


Has the under age of 18 restriction been removed ? Are you saying @Dran can bring his teenager ? San Diego must be treating you well.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Cigary said:
> 
> 
> > No restrictions as far as who wants to go... I'll update as things progress. If those who want to go solo then sharing a cabin is really cheap...a shared balcony cabin that sleeps 3 or 4 is then around $300 p/p...if you snore then you sleep on the balcony.
> ...


Even if that's what he's saying... I'd rather not&#128514;... Had to behave and set a good example on my first cruise...


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Wonder if any of these cruise lines do a group rate if we have enuff people? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Pag#11 said:


> Has the under age of 18 restriction been removed ? Are you saying @Dran can bring his teenager ? San Diego must be treating you well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


If anyone in the cabin is younger than 18 years old, someone in the cabin must be 21 or older. Some Cruise Lines won't allow 18 year olds to book a cabin together with other 18 year olds...depends on the policy.

San Diego always treats me well....:grin2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Pag#11 said:


> Wonder if any of these cruise lines do a group rate if we have enuff people?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yes.....they are available on just about every line...but that usually means around 10 cabins to get a break so I doubt we'd have that many.....


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

https://secure.royalcaribbean.com/c...d=633021031&shipCode_MJ=true&shipCode_NE=true

Here's a link to Royal Caribbean 2019 cruises to Cuba.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

@Stinky this is the thread I mentioned a few days ago. Cuba trip.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> @Stinky this is the thread I mentioned a few days ago. Cuba trip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Good deal brother. Gonna check this out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

@Pag#11 I like this cruise idea....then never get back on the boat and live in a tree hut in Pinar Del Rio for the next 40 years smoking cigars and drinking rum.....

The wife can not hear of this plan &#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a coworker who is in Cuba right now... she’s got 2 AirBNB spots set up. Can’t wait to hear how it went!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm interested, this sounds like trouble though, but good trouble. But also good times.....

My kid lives in Miami so I'm out that way a half dozens times a year anyway. Don't be shy with the no kid policy though, I can spend time with him for a few days before the cruise and a few days after. It would be easy. Unless @Dran wants to bring his kid, they could entertain each other while we drink Mojitos and smoke cigars:grin2:


----------

